

HTML5 compatibility on mobile and tablet browsers - Brajeshwar
http://mobilehtml5.org/

======
mbrubeck
The Firefox column is based on Firefox 12. The current version (Firefox 14)
adds support for the FullScreen API, and Firefox 15 beta has support for
remote debugging. getUserMedia is also coming soon.

(Disclosure: I'm a mobile Firefox developer.)

~~~
darklajid
You are my hero. ;-)

Couldn't live without Firefox (Beta) on Android. Admittedly it has some
annoying bugs, but nothing I'd return to another browser for.

------
johnbender
I appreciate getting support information out there but don't take "supported"
to mean "always works as expected". The primary example here is position fixed
support which is _extremely_ broken in Android 3.1-4.0 on orientation change.

~~~
condiment
I agree - lists like these don't really have value if you're doing serious
mobile web development. A few more examples of broken and inconsistent
implementations:

• Viewport - this meta tag isn't supported on HTC phones, so your slick CSS
media queries will expose a terrible UI in some cases.

• Websockets - the specification was changed after vendors implemented it, so
you have to support multiple authentication schemes on the server side.

• Video - every vendor has their own take on how the controls should look, and
certain vendors (I'm looking at you, iOS) disable or override the w3c default
specification, so you have to sniff user agents to make a decent custom
control. That's not to mention the difficulty of supporting all the various
formats.

What adds to the pain is that the browser vendors don't always do a great job
of keeping their APIs current, so you have to play the trial-and-error game to
tease out the reasons you're having trouble - a game that is exceptionally
difficult when the problem only occurs on the mobile device itself.

------
MatthewPhillips
WebSQL should not be used under any circumstances. Instead use IndexedDB with
this shim: <http://nparashuram.com/IndexedDBShim/>

Also, Chrome support for IndexedDB should have an asterisks as it implements
an outdated version of the spec.

~~~
untog
"Don't use WebSQL, use IndexedDB. It doesn't work correctly in Chrome."

Don't get me wrong, I know what you're saying and why. Just the juxtaposition
of the two statements is noteworthy.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
You can shim WebKit to use onupgradeneeded,
[https://github.com/matthewp/multientry-
shim/blob/master/upgr...](https://github.com/matthewp/multientry-
shim/blob/master/upgradeneeded.js)

There are still a few other things that it won't do (multiEntry, Blob storage
to name a couple).

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The logo and share icons don't move with the horizontal scrollbar. Ouch.

Edit: The colouring of the column headers messes with my eyes. They ignore the
white and focus on the gray.

Edit 2: position: fixed is hardly HTML5, even if it's something quite a few
mobile browsers didn't support in the past.

------
b0gey5
Always using feature detection isn't feasible, some features can't be
detected.

<https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/Undetectables>

------
davidbrent
Interesting information but whatever they were trying to do with the HTML5
logo ruins the experience.

------
arjn
is there a similar list for regular desktop browsers, i.e. non-mobile ?

~~~
arjn
Found one - <http://caniuse.com/>

